# Gotta love those conspiracy theorists



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.westernjournalism.com/october-surprise-gone-horribly-wrong/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It is a theory more believable than the initial story.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> It is a theory more believable than the initial story.


I've come to that conclusion myself today. Wouldn't be hard to arrange at all, unless of course it's an utter failure like anything else Obama touches.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

And now Hillary takes responsibility. Even more reason to believe conspiracy theory....


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Im sorry but in order to believe this you would have to put alot of belief in the story that Reagan had the hostages held until after the election in1980. Not to mention Iran /Contra. (Both of which I believe have some merit.) You must also believe that Bush knew about 9-11. Then there is the grassy knoll in 63. In my opinion I have to believe that no matter how much you dislike a president I find it very hard to believe entirely (not 100%) that any president would put themseleve and thier agenda ahead of the interests of the nation or its people. Just my two cents. Conspiracy theorys do make for interesting conversations. The thin that always seem to start thes stories is a friend of a friend said this but no one can find that friend or make them confirm or deny.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I think if it were true Bill would have driven that bus clean over BO today. Instead of the Pickup truck he used today...


----------

